# Sweden or America to live without stress



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

Where would be better to live and relax.. no stress like work.. and fitting in, where are you more likely to be accepted.. between Sweden Stockholm and Cali U.S.A?

Swedish women are sexier than Serbian..


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

no comments?
what are girls like in both places, nice? or scenery?


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

please say something, no silent voters


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*votes silently*


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

If "no stress like work" means you plan to go on welfare for life, obviously Sweden's welfare pays better. I'd rather live in California though, where the weather is decent and there aren't months of near-darkness.

Scenery obviously varies. Quality girls, of course, are only found in Geneva and Quito.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

If I had to choose for myself it'd probably be Sweden. I just don't know how well I'd be able to learn a second language. Sweden seems like a higher quality of life.


----------



## RamboTaco (Apr 16, 2012)

I go to Stockholm every 2 years since I have family there. Its beautiful...nature is amazing people are nice and girls are Wow. Blonds are predominant ! Healthcare/education/comfort are far superior to the U.S. The only thing would be to learn the language....



* Im going back this FAll...


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

i will not be going to work.. i will be moving to a place to relax, chill and not worry about bills and stuff..


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

reading some more.. it says sweden is very liberal on sex.. they have multiple partners and it isn't viewed as wrong. sex is pleasure in sweden and there is no swedish word for love.. 

I think I'm better off moving to Cali..


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I wouldn't say Sweden is more liberal on sex than Cali.. I've only known couple of girls from sweden and they tend to be a bit complicated from my experience, but then again girls in general are.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

apparently in sweden theyre brought up with the belief sex is pleasure.. even as young as 4..

it's difficult choice.. move to cali nice weather, nice accent, risks are hurricanes, tornadoes natural disasters..

or move to sweden .. very liberal.. might have to learn new language to fit in..

is there a place that is in middle of both?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

behave said:


> apparently in sweden theyre brought up with the belief sex is pleasure.. even as young as 4..
> 
> it's difficult choice.. move to cali nice weather, nice accent, risks are hurricanes, tornadoes natural disasters..
> 
> ...


most of Europe speaks English - in Greece you can often come across people who can speak 6 languages for example. Norway I know are taught English - as for Sweden wouldn't be surprised if its the same setup.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd move to Sweden. It'd be nice to be in a new place where you can reinvent yourself. Everything there sounds great


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Given the strong social safety net, Sweden would have to be less stressful. In fact, among first-world nations, Sweden and the U.S. are very much polar opposites.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

behave said:


> is there a place that is in middle of both?


The Atlantic ocean?

Or Russia, I guess, depending on your direction.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

Sierpinski said:


> Given the strong social safety net, Sweden would have to be less stressful. In fact, among first-world nations, Sweden and the U.S. are very much polar opposites.


where would be the easy life?


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Definitely not America.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I kind of doubt Sweden offers that "social safety net" to tourists or illegal immigrants.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

America is one of the most stressful 1st worlds...


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I kind of doubt Sweden offers that "social safety net" to tourists or illegal immigrants.


what do u mean? i thought sweden was liberal country


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Where are you from and where do you live now?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

If you do have some medical bills, find out if Sweden will pay for them. Now in some countries, tourists pay the same sales/VAT tax as anyone else and they will cover you. Other places won't want to deal with US health insurance companies so they will pass you off as a local or a homeless person.

A lot less stress in Sweden. You can live in a tent in public parks without a problem...at least during the summertime. There are hostels too in order to have an address for your entry customs form.
http://naturetravels.wordpress.com/2008/02/08/wild-camping-in-sweden-and-the-right-of-public-access/
http://www.svenskaturistforeningen.se/sweden_youth_hostel.htm

The Swedes get more vacation time and enjoy life more. But don't get caught speeding in a car.

I had quite a few friends and a roommate from Norway/Sweden in college and it sounds like a interesting place to visit.

Now, for weather, Cali is hard to beat. And if you were going to be a beach bum, there are some great places in southern Cal. It is expensive though, and crowded. And trying to avoid the private property if you don't have money for a place to stay and want to camp out is tougher. If you go to the national parks and national forests, Cali is very good. But that is in the middle of the state. It is also less stressful to not have to deal with the language issue if you don't know Swedish. This is the only important word to know though if you do pick Sweden.
http://www.cafepress.com/mf/26828715/swedish-skal_long-sleeve-tshirt


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

behave said:


> no comments?
> what are girls like in both places, nice? or scenery?


alright

swedish women are more attractive than American women, the blondes there are actually natrual

on the flip side sweden is more expensive, it is clean and safer but a lot more expensive


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

Whitney said:


> Where are you from and where do you live now?


im nbrit living just outside london

were multi-millionaires.im looking for a place where is nice, quiet, little drama..places like l.a, is l.a and cali similar?

i've read more about sweden and they have a unique culture..they are reserved, shy, shallow..once you become their friend by sleeping with them or some other way..you have a longlasting friendship..at work they cant be trusted..


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

double post


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

double post-


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

sweden over cali any day, all day


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

rweezer36 said:


> The women here, in America, almost exclusively tend to gravitate (literally and figuratively) towards the grungy Magician-type. That means long hair and lots and lots of accessories. Wrist-bands, watches, collars, necklaces. A little eye-liner is a plus; some guys will call you a ***, but that's because they're jealous of all the trim you're pulling out of your hat.


the thing about american girls is they turm me on lol


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

where would you find richest/nicest ppl in cali.. orange county, beverly hills


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

dont like it.. too much greenery.. the only reason i want to go cali u.s is becuz im having private neuromuscular dentistry treatment.. is las vegas a better place? im looking for rich but liberal place with nice scenery buildings etc. and nice ppl


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

behave said:


> dont like it.. too much greenery.. the only reason i want to go cali u.s is becuz im having private neuromuscular dentistry treatment.. is las vegas a better place? im looking for rich but liberal place with nice scenery buildings etc. and nice ppl


Do you have the money for this treatment? You want to live in the desert or something? Then you have to go to Southern California. Northern California has a lot of trees. Not as lush as the East Coast though cause we don't get much rain. Not even a drop for 3-4 months in summer. I kind of doubt if the people in Las Vegas are nice but yeah it's a desert, so no greenery.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

yes the treatment is with probably the best neuromuscular dentists in u.s its not expensive for me £50,000. the dentist is based in las vegas.. 

i can easily rent an apartment money is not a problem..as i said were multi-millionaires at 20..


----------



## little e (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know why anyone would want to live in America. But I guess California would be the best option if you do live here.


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

America!


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

as i understand southern ca is more conservative and north ca is more liberal (marin county looks like a good pick)


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

KnownParallel said:


> alright
> 
> swedish women are more attractive than American women, the blondes there are actually natrual
> 
> on the flip side sweden is more expensive, it is clean and safer but a lot more expensive


swedish women dye their hair platinum blonde to avoid being raped



RamboTaco said:


> I go to Stockholm every 2 years since I have family there. Its beautiful...nature is amazing people are nice and girls are Wow. Blonds are predominant ! Healthcare/education/comfort are far superior to the U.S. The only thing would be to learn the language....
> 
> * Im going back this FAll...


i thought america was the most advanced nation in the world... in sweden they have socialised healthcare


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

There's no such thing as no stress.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

behave said:


> swedish women dye their hair platinum blonde to avoid being raped
> 
> i thought america was the most advanced nation in the world... in sweden they have socialised healthcare


If you are a multimillionaire why are you concerned about receiving socialized healthcare? Also what is this nonsense about Swedish women dying their hair blond to avoid rape?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

omg stop. you're trolling. we get it. move on with your life.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm dead serious. I hate it here in the UK. I want to move but I want to move someplace where I can find a partner and I don't want to get the wrong impression about them i.e. there are many serbs & swedes in chicago but they might be totally different to the serbs & swedes in serbia/sweden.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

behave said:


> I'm dead serious. I hate it here in the UK. I want to move but I want to move someplace where I can find a partner and I don't want to get the wrong impression about them i.e. there are many serbs & swedes in chicago but they might be totally different to the serbs & swedes in serbia/sweden.


Of course they're different they're totally americanized no different from any other american women. Not that I know any personally but I know Polish, Slovak, Ukrainian, Russian american women and they're just like other american women unless they're recent immigrants.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

sweden duh!


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

sprinter said:


> Of course they're different they're totally americanized no different from any other american women. Not that I know any personally but I know Polish, Slovak, Ukrainian, Russian american women and they're just like other american women unless they're recent immigrants.


So they're more liberal than their Euro counterparts?


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

Where is higher quality of living??? Stockholm Sweden or San Francschico California. Doesn't America have better healthcare, better weather???? What's going for Sweden.. Why did everyone vote Sweden???


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

If I was forced too I would rather go over 2000 miles to Sweden than CA. 9 million people sure do sound much better than 55 million people. Smog is just a big factor for me and CA has too much of it really.


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

behave said:


> the thing about american girls is they turm me on lol


believe me, you come here and you will realize they are far from great (most of them that is)


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

how many of you in here have LIVED in Sweden before?

just curious, going there soon and I need to know some things


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

KnownParallel said:


> how many of you in here have LIVED in Sweden before?
> 
> just curious, going there soon and I need to know some things


 Swedish girls are liberal, socialists, and Sweden has been neutral in both WOrld Wars. the vikings stole the sexiest women to be their wives.... go sweden if you're looking for naughty fun... do you get on with arabs, there's mainly arabs in sweden


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Original Poster: you said you have a lot of money--you should visit both places and see how you like them. 

Personally, I think I would like Swedish culture but I would not be able to cope with the weather there; whereas in California, I would be very happy with the weather.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah if you have the money, why not take a vacation to both places to see where you like better?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I was going to vote, but then I thought I would just wait until the next "Sweden or America" thread that you're going to make.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

the cheat said:


> I was going to vote, but then I thought I would just wait until the next "Sweden or America" thread that you're going to make.


swedes mate before they date.. then go out on a date pretending not be a date (something called fika).. now why would i choose someone who's been with several guys??? and throws themselves at foreigners because theyre liberal and it's ok for them to do this??? swedish girls are beautiful becasue the vikings stole the most beautiful women to be their wives... i think i rather go to california.. more smarter , another plus you dont need to learn swedish or serbian


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Just go with your instincts.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

Mirror said:


> Just go with your instincts.


No I've been going on impulse for everything. I was born on the Year of the dragon.. apparently this is what we do. Go on impulse.. So I'm really trying to know the ins and outs.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

behave said:


> swedes mate before they date.. then go out on a date pretending not be a date (something called fika).. now why would i choose someone who's been with several guys??? and throws themselves at foreigners because theyre liberal and it's ok for them to do this??? swedish girls are beautiful becasue the vikings stole the most beautiful women to be their wives... i think i rather go to california.. more smarter , another plus you dont need to learn swedish or serbian


If you move to Cali though, you'll have to learn English.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

the cheat said:


> If you move to Cali though, you'll have to learn English.


Where are the gold diggers Stockholm or San Franchisco?


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Go for Sweden. California is going down fast. I grew up there and I would never move back. The politicians are insane, the police are militarized, (google some news about Anahiem..) entire towns are falling into ruin from going bankrupt. Yes, there are pockets that are still very nice. If you do choose California, the only place I would recommend would be Santa Barbara. Most people in the US can't afford to live there because it's insanly expensive, but sounds like you have the $$ for it, so it could work for you. Be prepared for drama though anywhere in southern California. 
Like I started this out with, just go for Sweden instead.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

iamwhoiam said:


> Go for Sweden. California is going down fast. I grew up there and I would never move back. The politicians are insane, the police are militarized, (google some news about Anahiem..) entire towns are falling into ruin from going bankrupt. Yes, there are pockets that are still very nice. If you do choose California, the only place I would recommend would be Santa Barbara. Most people in the US can't afford to live there because it's insanly expensive, but sounds like you have the $$ for it, so it could work for you. Be prepared for drama though anywhere in southern California.
> Like I started this out with, just go for Sweden instead.


I'm going to be a multi-millionaire someday. I have family (mums side of family) living in US, they can sponsor me. The only place I plan n living is San Franchisco as it's rated the best in terms of what I'm looking for. In Sweden, where is suburbs near Stockholm. Like here in UK, we go to London City, but I live in Suburbs in Essex, which is nicest place in UK.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I Sverige! Javisst


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Lol at this thread.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Lol at this thread.


Wow, there are Swedish girls who aren't white, blonde, and easy? Wait until the OP sees this, his head will explode.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^:lol


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Wow, there are Swedish girls who aren't white, blonde, and easy? Wait until the OP sees this, his head will explode.


I just need to look elsewhere..


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Sweden of course


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

Sweden is just a good place to visit while San Franchisco would be better to raise a family etc..

In Sweden the rich gets richer and the poor gets poorer :/


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

Mycket skitsnack i denna tråden. Translated: oh i love this thread, and the honesty,


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

why don't you just go half-way between, erm.... the atlantic

actually, i'd go sweden since you can move there tomorrow, why not just go over and rent for a while and see what it's like


----------



## 3qui1ibrium (Aug 16, 2012)

Sweden ftw! 
Jag vill leva i nooooooorrrrddeeeeenn!!!!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

They finally banned him. High five to the mods! Is his other account gone too?


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I kind of doubt Sweden offers that "social safety net" to tourists or illegal immigrants.


This is one thing I MIGHT be able to agree with you on. The perks seem great on welfare but I highly doubt they will give any of it to Americans even white Americans. Being white no matter where you come from STILL will not make Swedens government give in to you, but they sure have no problem giving into the Africans or Muslims.. thats what the biggest shame about this is.


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

behave said:


> Swedish girls are liberal, socialists, and Sweden has been neutral in both WOrld Wars. the vikings stole the sexiest women to be their wives.... go sweden if you're looking for naughty fun... do you get on with arabs, there's mainly arabs in sweden


Yea this is why they are letting them take over as well. Sweden is too passive and muslims know this.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sweden is awesome but I've always wanted to move to Cali.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweden are a bunch of pussies but it's a nice place to live, people won't bother you because they're not a very social people.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

California is nice. Thankfully I live there. I'd hate to live in the south.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Why is this thread still here?


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

"we're multimillionares"
"i'm going to be a millionaire someday"


----------

